# Anyone own a General Mobile Discovery Elite PHONE?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone own a General Mobile Discovery Elite PHONE?

Wife needs a new phone. Looks ok but cant find any reviews in English.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I suggest you use Google chrome browser and turn on the translate option.


----------

